# Still Waiting For Our Outback?!?!



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Hopefully someone here has some insight on how I can get some answers. I just want to know when our trailer is going to be delivered. Shouldn't a dealer have that info? I was just told that it is off the line and there is a "bottleneck" on the shipping. They can't tell us when it is going to be delivered. Does that make sense? I would think that the delivery company should be able to give an idea on when they can ship it. Is there something I don't know about this process? Is the dealer not telling me something? Am I asking for too much?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I was told yesterday by the manager of camping world in LR,Ar that they cant get anything either because, FEMA has sold 15,000 trl's out of hope,ar and all towaway trucks are busy moving those. I know the fema trls are showing up everywhere around here in ar. I beleive your dealer is being truthful .


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't know how your dealer works but mine had people they would contract to haul the trailers. If your dealer works the same way maybe they can't find anyone to go pick it up right now or they are just too danged busy to get yours. Either way, I would think they could be a little more up front with you.

I know I can live with someone telling me it's going to be six to eight weeks weeks before I can get something rather than them telling me "I just don't know" or telling me it will be in next week. Makes you wonder how some of these places stay in business.

I just bought a car that my dealer didn't have on the lot. He said he would try to find me one and if he couldn't then it would be eight weeks if he had to order it. I told him I could live with that. Luckily he found one like we wanted and he said it would be ten days before he could get it. Took him eight days and I was happier than an pig in a pen. Just be straight with me is my motto.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I was up signing paperwork on the 300BH we are getting this weekend, and the dealer told me there is a 4 month backorder for Outbacks...which kind of shocked me, bcause the one we are getting has been on thier lot since last summer...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I just sold my 5'er to a family where the father has been hauling RV's for Keystone. I'll ask him what the situation is when he picks it up next week. I'm sure he doesn't know specifics, but maybe he can confirm whether there's a huge backlog.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

OK now I feel like a fool. My sales rep called me just a little bit ago and said it just rolled in.









I don't know why she didn't know it was on the way THIS MORNING!!!!

Thanks for the feed back everyone, I really appreciate it.

We are schedualed to pic it up Thursday at 1pm!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Up State NY Camper said:


> OK now I feel like a fool. My sales rep called me just a little bit ago and said it just rolled in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great News!!!

Now you can focus on the important things!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Up State NY Camper said:


> OK now I feel like a fool. My sales rep called me just a little bit ago and said it just rolled in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! People really do listen when people on Outbackers.com speak!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

2/3rds of rv haulers went bankrupt or lost there trucks in financial crisis of oct 08. The industry went totally dead for 6 months.

Now that all the excess inventory has been sold with a combination of rv factories re-inventing themselves there is a huge shortage of trucks. It takes 50k investment to buy and build a truck to haul rvs over the road. Since banks are picky plus people are broke to start into the biz we are snowed under.

Im om ny 6th trip in a row to vancouver island, bc. I am delivering a trailer that was released for delivery on march 12th.

More than a month behind.

They have upped our rates so hopefully this will attract more drivers.

Ive been hauling rvs for a living for over 2 years now... Love it.

Will be riding the ferry to the island at 545 tonight. Then will go up the coast to merville bc and del in the morn.

Dont know when I will get off the round. The pay is great so I will rum em till none are left. The dealer up there has ordered 250 so will be on this run a while.

Few rv haulers call when they pick up a trailer. I do. So most dealers have no clue when they will recieve the unit. Not even the factory would know. The units are delivered to yards and then sit till they can find a driver. This backlog will go on till prolly june/july.

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW! People really do listen when people on Outbackers.com speak!















[/quote]


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> 2/3rds of rv haulers went bankrupt or lost there trucks in financial crisis of oct 08. The industry went totally dead for 6 months.
> 
> Now that all the excess inventory has been sold with a combination of rv factories re-inventing themselves there is a huge shortage of trucks. It takes 50k investment to buy and build a truck to haul rvs over the road. Since banks are picky plus people are broke to start into the biz we are snowed under.
> 
> ...


Good Info Carey. Glad I didn't have to wait a month.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When I got ours through Pete's RV, it was picked up in Indiana and it was delivered to us within 2 weeks. Seems to be a variety of info out there. The delivery guy called me when he left the plant and again while en-route to confirm the time for us to meet at the border. We met him there and then imported it ourselves.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CdnOutback said:


> When I got ours through Pete's RV, it was picked up in Indiana and it was delivered to us within 2 weeks. Seems to be a variety of info out there. The delivery guy called me when he left the plant and again while en-route to confirm the time for us to meet at the border. We met him there and then imported it ourselves.


In your situation the guy would have to call. But when they know the dealership is open everyday they tend to just show up. Dealers hate that, but they still take em cause they have already bought the thing and have it payed for in some way when it is shipped to the rv hauling yards. We havent seen this big of shortage of delivery trucks in many years. But its not unusual to have some lag time this time of year. The mass of orders are january thru june. After that we are working to only replace inventory and deliver special orders.

Glad you didnt have to wait that long either. About a month to 6 weeks ago things were really bad. We are begining to catch up now.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I just sold my 5'er to a family where the father has been hauling RV's for Keystone. I'll ask him what the situation is when he picks it up next week. I'm sure he doesn't know specifics, but maybe he can confirm whether there's a huge backlog.


Nathan...........So what are you buying????


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I just sold my 5'er to a family where the father has been hauling RV's for Keystone. I'll ask him what the situation is when he picks it up next week. I'm sure he doesn't know specifics, but maybe he can confirm whether there's a huge backlog.


Nathan...........So what are you buying????
[/quote]
Picking up a Rockwood this weekend. I'll post pictures and the whole story on Sunday night.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> 2/3rds of rv haulers went bankrupt or lost there trucks in financial crisis of oct 08. The industry went totally dead for 6 months.
> 
> Now that all the excess inventory has been sold with a combination of rv factories re-inventing themselves there is a huge shortage of trucks. It takes 50k investment to buy and build a truck to haul rvs over the road. Since banks are picky plus people are broke to start into the biz we are snowed under.
> 
> ...


This is great information to have, thanks a lot. It still blows my mind that there is such a HUGE laspe in communication/tracking from the Factory to the lot to the delivery company to the dealer to the customer. It's like nobody knows anything at all.

I can tell you one thing though- if you, as a driver take the time to call the dealer that you are delivering to and informing them of a rough schedule, you'd be considered an MVP of the trailer hauling business and likely on the top of the list of desired guys to do business with.


----------

